# Marriott Rewards [2013] Year-End and Rollover Nights



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2013)

There's a good reminder over on flyertalk.com to watch your Marriott Rewards accounts for the year-end changeover, because when the accounts are re-set there's no way to confirm online if errors are made.  With no advance notice of when the changeovers will take place, they suggest taking daily screenshots of your Account Activity page.  ( Sign in, click on "Rewards Account Activity" in the My Account box, then click on "View Rewards Activity." )

The year-end changeover could happen any time now, and remember that the Rollover Nights accounting has not been done simultaneously but a few weeks later.  The equation to figure out what you should get for Rollover Nights using the "Nights Earned" info box on your Account Activity page is:

Total Nights Earned this Year
<less> Rollover Nights (from 2011 to 2012)
<less> Status at changeover Requirement (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<equals> Rollover Nights for 2012 into 2013


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 2, 2013)

Sue, thanks for the reminder!



.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Sue...I just saved my info...
I'm not sure how broad the definition of screenshot is, but there is a "download" link at the right side of the page you referenced.  It makes saving a PDF of your data quite easy.

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! 



SueDonJ said:


> There's a good reminder over on flyertalk.com to watch your Marriott Rewards accounts for the year-end changeover, because when the accounts are re-set there's no way to confirm online if errors are made.  With no advance notice of when the changeovers will take place, they suggest taking daily screenshots of your Account Activity page.  ( Sign in, click on "Rewards Account Activity" in the My Account box, then click on "View Rewards Activity." )
> 
> The year-end changeover could happen any time now, and remember that the Rollover Nights accounting has not been done simultaneously but a few weeks later.  The equation to figure out what you should get for Rollover Nights using the "Nights Earned" info box on your Account Activity page is:
> 
> ...


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2013)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Thanks Sue...I just saved my info...
> I'm not sure how broad the definition of screenshot is, but there is a "download" link at the left side of the page you referenced.  It makes saving a PDF of your data quite easy.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!



Oooooh nice!  That's a feature I'd never noticed before.  ( Not sure if our page set-ups are different or if you meant to say your _other_ left :rofl: - my download button is to the right of the word "Summary." )  Now I'm interested to see if tomorrow's d/l will replace today's or result in a completely new pdf.

And Happy New Year to you, too!


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Oooooh nice!  That's a feature I'd never noticed before.  ( Not sure if our page set-ups are different or if you meant to say your _other_ left :rofl: - my download button is to the right of the word "Summary." )  Now I'm interested to see if tomorrow's d/l will replace today's or result in a completely new pdf.
> 
> And Happy New Year to you, too!



Thanks, Sue... It was my "other" left  I corrected my post.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> There's a good reminder over on flyertalk.com to watch your Marriott Rewards accounts for the year-end changeover, because when the accounts are re-set there's no way to confirm online if errors are made.  With no advance notice of when the changeovers will take place, they suggest taking daily screenshots of your Account Activity page.  ( Sign in, click on "Rewards Account Activity" in the My Account box, then click on "View Rewards Activity." )
> 
> The year-end changeover could happen any time now, and remember that the Rollover Nights accounting has not been done simultaneously but a few weeks later.  The equation to figure out what you should get for Rollover Nights using the "Nights Earned" info box on your Account Activity page is:
> 
> ...



I'm not sure I understand this. So what would my rollover be, if any, given the following data;

2012
Nights Stayed: 	48
Bonus Nights Earned: 	27
Promotional: 	0
Rewards Credit Card: 	27
Rewarding Events: 	0
Rollover Nights: 	0
Total Nights Earned this Year: 	75


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 2, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm not sure I understand this. So what would my rollover be, if any, given the following data;
> 
> 2012
> Nights Stayed: 	48
> ...



It looks like you ended 2012 as platinum, but with 75 nights none will rollover to 2013. 

You would only rollover nights above your current status (platinum = 75 nights).


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I'm not sure I understand this. So what would my rollover be, if any, given the following data;
> 
> 2012
> Nights Stayed: 	48
> ...





LAX Mom said:


> It looks like you ended 2012 as platinum, but with 75 nights none will rollover to 2013.
> 
> You would only rollover nights above your current status (platinum = 75 nights).



I agree.

_*75* Total Nights Earned this Year
<less> *0* Rollover Nights (from 2011 to 2012)
<equals> *75*
<less> *75* Status at changeover Requirement (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<equals> *0* Rollover Nights for 2012 into 2013_

Marriott counts everything on a calendar year basis but status is extended through February of the following year in order to allow for year-end accounting.  Joe, with 75 Nights for 2012 you'll be Plat through at least Feb '14 and will have to earn 75 nights through 2013 in order to keep Plat beyond that.

If you again earn exactly 75 in 2013 the same thing will happen next year, you'll be Plat through Feb '15 with no Rollover Nights.

If you earn Plat through 2013 with Nights in excess of 75, you'll be Plat through Feb '15 and the excess Nights will roll over to 2014.

If you earn less than 75 Nights in 2013, you'll earn a soft landing (Marriott doesn't drop you more than one tier) and will be Gold through Feb '14, plus any Nights in excess of 50 will roll over to 2014.

(This is the strict rules interpretation.  Marriott has been known to extend status based on other things that they don't always explain.)

I really hope this doesn't confuse you any further.  

_<edited to add>_ Watch your account daily now until the year-end changeover.  It's possible for Credit Card accounting to be updated before then to reflect Dec spends, and it's possible for Nights Stayed to be updated as well if you've had a recent stay.  (For example, Don and I got home yesterday from a 6-night stay at Barony.  Those 6 Nights were earned in 2012 but haven't yet been posted.)


----------



## jimf41 (Jan 2, 2013)

Last year I earned 1 promotional night. They gave it to me for my birthday. I notice Joe didn't get one. Anybody else get these "birthday" nights or do they just give them to handsome people?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2013)

jimf41 said:


> Last year I earned 1 promotional night. They gave it to me for my birthday. I notice Joe didn't get one. Anybody else get these "birthday" nights or do they just give them to handsome people?



:rofl:  I read about them on flyertalk a few months ago and updated the account profile so we'd get it next year, but I just looked at the account and noticed that there isn't a birthday field in the profile anymore.  Am I looking in the wrong place?  Or are they doing away with the Birthday Elite Night credit this year?


----------



## BarbS (Jan 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> :rofl:  I read about them on flyertalk a few months ago and updated the account profile so we'd get it next year, but I just looked at the account and noticed that there isn't a birthday field in the profile anymore.  Am I looking in the wrong place?  Or are they doing away with the Birthday Elite Night credit this year?



You do have to update your profile to include your birthday.   This is the first year hubby got a birthday night, since we also just found out about it last year.  If I recall, he got an email from Marriott about getting the birthday night a week or maybe a few days before his birthday.  He was required to click on the link provided to accept the free night.  It appeared in his account a few days later.  There is 1 night listed under Promotional Nights in his account.  I think that must be the birthday night.


----------



## Ann in CA (Jan 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> :rofl:  I read about them on flyertalk a few months ago and updated the account profile so we'd get it next year, but I just looked at the account and noticed that there isn't a birthday field in the profile anymore.  Am I looking in the wrong place?  Or are they doing away with the Birthday Elite Night credit this year?



Just went to both of our accounts and we both have 1 promotional night, but can find no place showing birthdate, or any place to add it, either. Must have done it in my sleep last year after reading about it on one of my late night TUG sessions.  Don't usually get to Flyertalk unless sent there from TUG.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 2, 2013)

Question:  

So if I'm currently Platinum status, but this year only have 47 nights...
(0 rollover) 

I'll have a "soft" fall to Gold status.
Then I'll also have 37 rollover nights, because technically I only made silver?
Is that correct??

Also, doesn't Platinum status last longer than a year? so maybe I'll stay platinum a bit longer? (I think I got it at the beginning of 2012)

If that's the case, I should be able to get back to Platinum next year. 

Thanks for any help...


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, and thanks for the advice about the birthday night! I just edited my account, and guess I never put that info in.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 2, 2013)

scrapngen said:


> Question:
> 
> So if I'm currently Platinum status, but this year only have 47 nights...
> (0 rollover)
> ...



Here's how _I think_ your account should shake out -

Your current Plat status will last through Feb '13.

Since you didn't earn the 75 Nights you'll have a soft landing to Gold, effective Mar '13 - Feb '14 (unless you earn the 75 required for an upgrade to Plat before Feb '14.)

At the changeover you'll be Gold which requires 50 Nights; your 47 doesn't reach it so you won't get any Rollover Nights.



scrapngen said:


> Oh, and thanks for the advice about the birthday night! I just edited my account, and guess I never put that info in.



Sometimes it's like the Twilight Zone in our Marriott accounts!  Where did you find the field to input your birthday?  I'm wondering if I can't see it in the Profile because I've already done it, but anything's possible.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, I just went back and checked and the field for birthday disappeared! 
Maybe it only shows if you didn't fill it out????

Anyway, here's how I found it earlier...
go to Account Activity 
member profile
then there is a small "edit personal information" on the right side under your info....
Once you click on that, there are 3 circled numbers: Member information, contact information, and mailing information

The birthday was under the first circle: Member information at the bottom of the screen. I think I actually had to scroll down to see it, too!

The field is completely gone now, so I must assume it only shows up if you haven't entered a date. I guess you'd never alter your birthday, but it's hard to find the field to share with someone else!!!!


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 2, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Here's how _I think_ your account should shake out -
> 
> Your current Plat status will last through Feb '13.
> 
> ...


 
Darn it! I guess I'll be stuck at gold most of the time, then .  At least I'm not planning to go to Europe anytime soon when it would be the most valuable....


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 3, 2013)

scrapngen said:


> OK, I just went back and checked and the field for birthday disappeared!
> Maybe it only shows if you didn't fill it out????
> 
> Anyway, here's how I found it earlier...
> ...



Thanks for this information.  I checked my account and my birthdate is not listed. So, hopefully I already provided it. 

Is this free night a new benefit as I didn't receive anything in 2012?

Thanks


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 3, 2013)

scrapngen said:


> OK, I just went back and checked and the field for birthday disappeared!
> Maybe it only shows if you didn't fill it out????
> 
> Anyway, here's how I found it earlier...
> ...



I think they must have pulled this since when I look there is no date field for Birthday - even when I scroll down and I never gave them my Date of Birth.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jan 3, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> There's a good reminder over on flyertalk.com to watch your Marriott Rewards accounts for the year-end changeover, because when the accounts are re-set there's no way to confirm online if errors are made.  With no advance notice of when the changeovers will take place, they suggest taking daily screenshots of your Account Activity page.  ( Sign in, click on "Rewards Account Activity" in the My Account box, then click on "View Rewards Activity." )
> 
> The year-end changeover could happen any time now, and remember that the Rollover Nights accounting has not been done simultaneously but a few weeks later.  The equation to figure out what you should get for Rollover Nights using the "Nights Earned" info box on your Account Activity page is:
> 
> ...



I checked my account on the iPhone app - it said zero nights. On the full WEB site it says (correctly for 2012) 101 nights - as yet not reduced for the start of 2012 but since my totals are 101 with 14 rollover nights I expect 12 rollover nights for the start of 2013. Together with my 10 nights for the UK Marriott Mastercard and reservations already made for 2013 - looks like I should hit 105 nights for 2013. Feels weird to have that figure when it is only Jan 3rd. This means I should hit lifetime Gold in 2013 not that it will make a great deal of difference.


----------



## bazzap (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes, for me too the iPhone app shows zero nights but the full WEB site correctly shows 84 nights for 2012.
With the same idea in mind, that when the accounts are re-set there's no way to confirm online if errors are made, I saved the account activity as a PDF file before the end of 2012, which is quite a useful feature on the website.
As for the Birth Date, I am fairly sure that is a difference between UK access v US access. 
I called MR in 2011 to add my Birth Date and received the Birthday bonus Elite night credit.
I had to call them again this year and they had to add it again, although they could not understand why it did not automatically carry forward.
Anyway, good news that it is Platinum again for 2013 with a fair few Rollover nights to carry forward into 2013 and this should ensure 2014 status too.


----------



## kds4 (Jan 9, 2013)

ArBravesFan said:


> I just called Marriott Rewards and they had no information about the reduction in nights required for Lifetime Status.  Does anyone have any offical Marriott confirmation?



I just received my Platinum renewal package for 2013 from Marriott. Included with the card was a discussion of the new lower requirements for Emeritus status.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2013)

There's more talk on flyertalk about Marriott's historical processing of year-end and rollovers - if Marriott follows its pattern then the account updates will take place sometime this weekend.  Thus, *another reminder* to take screenshots or use the d/l button that Tom mentioned in Post #3 above, to keep track of your Marriott Rewards account before the changeover.  Better safe than sorry if errors are made.  

Also, if all goes according to pattern, the Rollover Nights will be processed AFTER the year-end changeover within a few weeks of it.  Don't panic until/unless you don't see the update in your accounts when others start reporting theirs.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 9, 2013)

kds4 said:


> I just received my Platinum renewal package for 2013 from Marriott. Included with the card was a discussion of the new lower requirements for Emeritus status.



Has your online account been reset for 2013?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 10, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> Has your online account been reset for 2013?



They've already sent out at least the first batch of packages in snail mail but I don't think any online accounts have been reset yet.  Over on flyertalk they're speculating, if Marriott follows patterns from previous years, that year-end changeovers will happen this weekend and Rollover Nights will be updated a few weeks later.  See this thread about taking screen-shots of your account ...


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 11, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> They've already sent out at least the first batch of packages in snail mail but I don't think any online accounts have been reset yet.  Over on flyertalk they're speculating, if Marriott follows patterns from previous years, that year-end changeovers will happen this weekend and Rollover Nights will be updated a few weeks later.  See this thread about taking screen-shots of your account ...



Thanks. I did the download and saved the pdf file.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 13, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> They've already sent out at least the first batch of packages in snail mail but I don't think any online accounts have been reset yet.  Over on flyertalk they're speculating, if Marriott follows patterns from previous years, that year-end changeovers will happen this weekend and Rollover Nights will be updated a few weeks later.  See this thread about taking screen-shots of your account ...



My online account was reset this morning.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2013)

FractionalTraveler said:


> My online account was reset this morning.



Right on schedule. DWs account and mine were reset also.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine, too, and as expected the Rollover Nights have not been calculated yet.  Remain calm, don't panic, give it a couple weeks.  

_[Hmmm.  Not sure what I put here made any sense so I deleted it.  Doh!]_


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Mine, too, and as expected the Rollover Nights have not been calculated yet.  Remain calm, don't panic, give it a couple weeks.
> 
> The changeover in our account was timed perfectly with our monthly VISA accounting.  Drat!  When I didn't see the changeover yesterday I was hoping that meant that the Elite Nights for December spends would squeak in to 2012, thus counted there as well as rolled over.  Oh well.



I am sure we will see at least one post asking where the rollover nights are.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 13, 2013)

Online year-end changeovers have begun and are being reported in this thread.

As expected, the Rollover Nights calculations are not being done simultaneously with the changeover.  Watch your accounts during the next few weeks.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 13, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I am sure we will see at least one post asking where the rollover nights are.



You'd win that bet hands down!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 13, 2013)

*Marriott Rewards 2013 Rollover Nights*

Today the online accounts at Marriott Rewards have been changed to reflect 2013 activity and 2013 elite nights.  Rollover nights have not yet been posted, but I expect to see those in the next day or two.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 13, 2013)

I noticed the same thing earlier today. 

With this year's rollover nights I'm close to enough nights for lifetime plat. I'll have the nights by summer.

Now I just need more points! Maybe I should purchase more timeshares and pay more MF's with my Marriott VISA. Good plan!


----------



## amycurl (Jan 13, 2013)

How long does it take for a stay to reflect in your MR account? Our recent Surfwatch stay is there, but our GO stay (which I was there for the first part, my mother and my daughter there for the rest) is not reflecting in my nights total. I know it was attached to my MR number, because I checked when I got home and it showed up in my MR account as "pending." Now I'm not seeing the stay *at all.* Could my mother have done something by accident when she checked out? She doesn't have her own MR number and is totally uninterested in such things. The GO reservation was in both of our names, as we are joint owners. The SW was as well.

I guess I'm concerned because it was showing as "pending," and now *poof* it is as though it never existed. Is this standard for the time period between check-out and posting in the account?


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Jan 13, 2013)

I usually see a stay post to my online account 3-5 days after.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 13, 2013)

The check out was on Friday. No need to panic yet, then....


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 13, 2013)

amycurl said:


> How long does it take for a stay to reflect in your MR account? Our recent Surfwatch stay is there, but our GO stay (which I was there for the first part, my mother and my daughter there for the rest) is not reflecting in my nights total. I know it was attached to my MR number, because I checked when I got home and it showed up in my MR account as "pending." Now I'm not seeing the stay *at all.* Could my mother have done something by accident when she checked out? She doesn't have her own MR number and is totally uninterested in such things. The GO reservation was in both of our names, as we are joint owners. The SW was as well.
> 
> I guess I'm concerned because it was showing as "pending," and now *poof* it is as though it never existed. Is this standard for the time period between check-out and posting in the account?






It should show up within 10 to 14 days of checkout.  If it doesn't then contact Marriott with the Folio that you received at check out time.



.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 14, 2013)

_(Note a number of posts from two other threads have been moved to this one. - SueDonJ)_


----------



## amycurl (Jan 14, 2013)

And I don't think I knew about the rollover nights....so you rollover extra nights not needed for the lower level tier if you don't have enough to get to the next, is that correct? Alas, I didn't see this part of this thread until too late, not that it really makes that much difference in my case.

Just learning. Thanks, everybody, for your patience. 

*makes note to makes sure my mother doesn't delete folio e-mail*


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 14, 2013)

My Rollover Nights just posted within the last few minutes, correctly.  I'm surprised it happened so quickly after the year-end changeover but maybe it means that they've finally worked out all the bugs from the last few years.  

{ETA} Rollover Nights equation, re-posted:

Total Nights Earned this Year (2012)
<less> Rollover Nights (from 2011 to 2012)
<less> Status at 2012 -> 2013 changeover Requirement (10 Silver, 50 Gold, 75 Plat)
<equals> Rollover Nights for 2012 into 2013


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 14, 2013)

My counter is also reset and 1 CC spending bonus night is now in my account.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 14, 2013)

My rollover nights were added as well. I also noticed that the rollover nights double up on the total cumulative membership nights. They were already in the cumulative and now are added again. Not complaining but is this the norm?


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 14, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> My rollover nights were added as well. I also noticed that the rollover nights double up on the total cumulative membership nights. They were already in the cumulative and now are added again. Not complaining but is this the norm?



Yes, rollover nights count twice towards your lifetime total. They were counted in 2012 and will now be added again in 2013. That is they way it has always worked since they started the rollover nights feature.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 14, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> My rollover nights were added as well. I also noticed that the rollover nights double up on the total cumulative membership nights. They were already in the cumulative and now are added again. Not complaining but is this the norm?



Yes.  Isn't it surprising?  During the first year of the Rollover Nights promotion folks speculated that Marriott would eventually change things up to stop that perk, but in all the tweaking they've done since then it's still the same.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Yes.  Isn't it surprising?  During the first year of the Rollover Nights promotion folks speculated that Marriott would eventually change things up to stop that perk, but in all the tweaking they've done since then it's still the same.



So I got 25 extra cumulative nights for no stays but I only get only 7 nights if I book 10 executive suites concurrent at the Ritz. Yeah, it makes sense.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> My Rollover Nights just posted within the last few minutes, correctly.  I'm surprised it happened so quickly after the year-end changeover but maybe it means that they've finally worked out all the bugs from the last few years.
> 
> {ETA} Rollover Nights equation, re-posted:
> 
> ...



I had no rollover nights this year since I failed to renew gold, though they gave it to me anyway. DW starts out with 34 rollover nights. Will get another once the MFs post to the CC and then 15 when the anniversary for the CC comes up. So she will be Gold through 02/15. Then perhaps I can drop to silver next year and will pile the nights on to my account to maximize the rollover and stretch our gold status out. We simply don't stay enough nights to make it without the roll over, and the extension of elite status means no rollover for me in to 2014.


----------



## JimC (Jan 14, 2013)

My account was reset this weekend with the correct roll over nights for 2013.  It coincided with 2013 stays being posted.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Jan 14, 2013)

*Rollover nights*

Mine posted today. No problem.  I am at 50 nights for this year!  Not bad on Jan 14th!


----------



## amycurl (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the head's up! Wow--I had no idea about the rollover, but it's a great benefit. It makes sense from Marriott's end, because there's such a steep difference between silver and gold (10 to 50 is a big hurdle, without a 25 or 30 night level in between.) Otherwise, most folks may just "give up" and not bother to worry about getting to the next level, but with the rollover feature there's still an incentive to stay additional nights past your initial level, because you're not just going to "lose" them. Pretty savvy, I think.

Ooh, and by the head's up, I mean everything posted--rollover nights, the GO stay nights, the points from the charges to the room (all of which were paid by my DD uncanny ability to win stuff...in this case, two different $30 room credits for the bike scavenger hunts, which she loved doing anyway!)


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 16, 2013)

My first year with rollover nights (18). I usually just barely manage to get close enough to Platinum to get it.

Hadn't received a Megabonus offer for the Spring, but emailed Marriott and they responded right away with the opportunity to get 50K points. I doubt I'm going to get the nearly 1M more points I need for Lifetime Gold before I retire, but I guess every little bit helps. 

Sheila


----------



## Steve A (Jan 17, 2013)

Received notice that we are platinum again although we did not get to 75 nights. I was hoping that would happen since we are planning 12 nights in Edinburgh and London this summer. Everything, including air, was booked with Marriott Reward points.


----------



## RichH1 (Jan 17, 2013)

My Marriott account says "0 rollover night" since last weekend. I had 93 platinum nights last year (2012). What's wrong? Is it just me?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 17, 2013)

RichH said:


> My Marriott account says "0 rollover night" since last weekend. I had 93 platinum nights last year (2012). What's wrong? Is it just me?



How many of those were Rollover Nights from 2011 into 2012?


----------



## RichH1 (Jan 19, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> How many of those were Rollover Nights from 2011 into 2012?



There were 12 roll over nights from 2011 to 2012.
This year, there's 0 roll over night. My account status still says "platinum elite" but there are only 3 nights which I actually stayed at Marriott hotel 2 weeks ago (2013).


----------



## scpoidog (Jan 20, 2013)

RichH said:


> There were 12 roll over nights from 2011 to 2012.
> This year, there's 0 roll over night. My account status still says "platinum elite" but there are only 3 nights which I actually stayed at Marriott hotel 2 weeks ago (2013).



You should have 6 nights that rolled over (93-75=18 nights over requirement).   You can't roll over previous year's points, so you are left with 6. (18-12=6).  

I'd call Marriott to get your extra nights.  Hopefully you have a screenshot from before everything flipped over.   It's happened to me a couple of years ago and they credited me the extra nights in the new year.


----------

